# Derosa planet info?



## grando (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this forum and recently purchased a DeRosa planet frameset. Can anyone tell me about this frame. I fell in love with the paintjob and the heritage of DeRosa. My frame is a 48cm sloping, white with light blue lettering, carbon stays. Can't wait to build it up and ride. I have heard that these frames do have a weight limitation, is this true and if so how pertinent is it (I am a recreational rider, 185 lbs (hoping to get to 170!). Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.

Ride On! 

Grand


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

The King and Merack had weight limits. I think 160 and 190 respectively. My son, who is 6'4" and about 205, rides a 60 cm Planet and has had no problems. I doubt if you will have any with a 48 and a weight of 185. They are great bikes. I love my Dual.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello
160lbs is the weights limit for the King ? Regular or sloping frame?
I am very interested to buy a King, but I don't still know if I go with a sloping or regular frame.
Cheers


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

No weight limit for king


----------

